
Move Over, Bitcoin. Ether Is the Digital Currency of the Moment - computerwizard
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/19/business/dealbook/ethereum-bitcoin-digital-currency.html
======
simooooo
I think this is just a compounding of a pump and dump

